# Our Green Sirensis viv



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been asked for some shots of how our Sirensis viv is set up. This is a 25 gallon slope front (12" x 24" x 24") We have a group of 2.2 in here. Substrate is an inch of Turface, followed by 1 to 1.5 inches of a mix of coco chunks and charcoal chunks. Size of chunks is 1/4 to 1/2 inch. One handful of ABG mix at the roots of each plant.
"Welcome to the Jungle"


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

can you clarify on the Turface or show a product link by any chance? I've heard this going around more and more lately but I've never heard of this product before

a google search just shows me various baseball turf products, but there are several kinds


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

EvilLost said:


> can you clarify on the Turface or show a product link by any chance? I've heard this going around more and more lately but I've never heard of this product before
> 
> a google search just shows me various baseball turf products, but there are several kinds


That's what it is, baseball infield conditioner. You want the "All Sport Pro" grade which is a particle the size of kitty litter. You can get it at a John Deere Landscape supply.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

You weren't kidding when you said it was a jungle. Awesome vivarium Doug.


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

Great looking tank, I have never seen a slope front tank like that. Do you have a diagram on how to make one? are there any downfalls that you have noticed? 

Thanks, Curtis


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

crittercurt said:


> Great looking tank, I have never seen a slope front tank like that. Do you have a diagram on how to make one? are there any downfalls that you have noticed?
> 
> Thanks, Curtis


Thanks Curtis. It's all right here. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/78254-pumilos-slope-front-viv-measurements.html


----------



## Sigaw (Apr 3, 2010)

What is the name of the plant in the 2nd pic? And also in the 3rd.
The grassy looking one.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sigaw said:


> What is the name of the plant in the 2nd pic? And also in the 3rd.
> The grassy looking one.


That was a $1 Lowe's special. It was sold as a bromeliad. Pockets are not big enough to hold more than a few drops of water. Possibly a Tillandsia?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you have a pic to share? Of the frogs I mean... I really love my "orange's", and I am considering adding the "green's". All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> That was a $1 Lowe's special. It was sold as a bromeliad. Pockets are not big enough to hold more than a few drops of water. Possibly a Tillandsia?


Tillandsia cyanea


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

jbherpin said:


> Do you have a pic to share? Of the frogs I mean... I really love my "orange's", and I am considering adding the "green's". All my thanks!
> 
> JBear


Here's a few of Max's shots.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Here's a few of Max's shots.


Tell Max I said "Thanks!"

JBear


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

A very nice looking viv! All the vivs ive seen you build have turned out great, but ive never seen a frog room thread I dont think. Do you happen to have pics of you whole room?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry David, I have not yet done a whole frog room thread. I'll try to get around to that soon.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome transport shots!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

We set this up without any broms other than the Tillandsia cyanea. We have 6 film canisters set at a 45 degree angle, about 1/3 to 1/2 filled with water. The parents do their part in keeping a tad in each one. We have pulled the tads at times and we have also let the parents raise them. They morph out much bigger when we raise them ourselves. Lately though, we've mostly left them be. Just yesterday I saw a juvie and a fresh morph hopping towards the back. I don't even know how many frogs might be hopping about in their now!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Sorry David, I have not yet done a whole frog room thread. I'll try to get around to that soon.


Where is this?


----------

